# Surly Long Haul Trucker Part Deux



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

My green LHT was stolen in December. Here's its worthy replacement--the '09 "Truckaccino". Mostly just for commuting and going to the store in terms of everyday use, but I would like to do a brief overnighter camping trip or two this summer and maybe take it out on some dirt and gravel.

(For anyone who's counting, I'm down to three bikes!  )


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice dude... I think I am leaning towards the cream frame also...

Debating if I am going to go with the green Brooks Deluxe B17 tho...


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

That needs fatty slicks 26x2.1. Then it would be mo-trucker. Vary nice bike.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Most excellent! ...and the color is as nice as the original sage green which is my favorite of all LHT colors.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool. But your bottle cages don't match -- that could cost you some serious style points among the fashionistas.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Cool. But your bottle cages don't match -- that could cost you some serious style points among the fashionistas.


Look again—the BLACK bottle cage is a delightful counterpoint to the BLACK pump on the other side of the seat tube. I'm sure it's all very intentional!


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i love that color and the basket up front. i also like how you've got ur pump strapped to the back of the seat tube i might do that to my green LHT so i can run 2 cages.

//cycling buddy told me nobody would steal my "gawd awful green" bike, guess it's a love or hate color.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I like that color. The platform pedals & basket as well. I'd throw some mudguards and moustache bars on it for my town bike. Nice build. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

gutfiddle said:


> //cycling buddy told me nobody would steal my "gawd awful green" bike, guess it's a love or hate color.


or he has no taste. 

i'd hit it.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

That is good looking bike, now all it needs is a PB superflash and a brooks


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, beautiful racks. Those are Nittos, aren`t they? The basket came with them, or you just tied it onto the front rack somehow?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Howzitbroke said:


> That needs fatty slicks 26x2.1. Then it would be mo-trucker. Vary nice bike.


I was thinking of Big Apples but am going to get Paselas. The Specialized tires are horrible but all that I had sitting in my "parts corner".


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, beautiful racks. Those are Nittos, aren`t they? The basket came with them, or you just tied it onto the front rack somehow?


Yup, front is a Mark's Rack with a Wald basket zip-tied. Rear is a Nitto Campee.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow I like the new color and like the way you have it set up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Are those 650 wheels you have on there?

Looking at Gutfiddle's, it looks like he has 700c's on his, but when I look at yours, with what I assume are 650's ------------- it looks like, on yours, the brakes wouldn't adjust to reach a 700C rim??


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

54cm and smaller frames are designed around 26" wheels.

Here's my 52cm LHT:


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*My 54cm*

with 26" wheels.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoa! Hold on there, Bub. Where's the fenders?

Otherwise, very nice, indeededoo.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

rcnute said:


> My green LHT was stolen in December. Here's its worthy replacement--the '09 "Truckaccino". Mostly just for commuting and going to the store in terms of everyday use, but I would like to do a brief overnighter camping trip or two this summer and maybe take it out on some dirt and gravel.
> 
> (For anyone who's counting, I'm down to three bikes!  )


NICE!! I'm considering a LHT...I like the color! Is your rear tire mounted backwards?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Whoa! Hold on there, Bub. Where's the fenders?
> 
> Otherwise, very nice, indeededoo.


They're on the shelf.  Velo Orange 60 mm--ran out of time to set them up over the weekend.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Are those 650 wheels you have on there?
> 
> Looking at Gutfiddle's, it looks like he has 700c's on his, but when I look at yours, with what I assume are 650's ------------- it looks like, on yours, the brakes wouldn't adjust to reach a 700C rim??


What everyone else said: 26". I really like smaller wheels--they feel nimble to me.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> NICE!! I'm considering a LHT...I like the color! Is your rear tire mounted backwards?


No--I set up my tires so the logos are on opposite sides (if the tread runs the same way). It's an OCD thang.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

rcnute said:


> No--I set up my tires so the logos are on opposite sides (if the tread runs the same way). It's an OCD thang.


Ahh I see!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice looking LHT posted here. I've been looking into an LHT frame for all my spare road and mountain bike parts. Makes for a good fireroad bike I think.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

rcnute, Nice build. I like the Truckaccino. The blue handlebar tape compliments it nicely. What do you think of the "new and improved" dropouts? Are they anything special.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bolandjd said:


> rcnute, Nice build. I like the Truckaccino. The blue handlebar tape compliments it nicely. What do you think of the "new and improved" dropouts? Are they anything special.


Nah. 'Course, it's not like I ride in super abusive conditions.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

rcnute said:


> My green LHT was stolen in December. Here's its worthy replacement--the '09 "Truckaccino". Mostly just for commuting and going to the store in terms of everyday use, but I would like to do a brief overnighter camping trip or two this summer and maybe take it out on some dirt and gravel.
> 
> (For anyone who's counting, I'm down to three bikes!  )


Does the LHT come with 650c wheels, or are those especially long chain stays? With my commuter-setup Poprad, admittedly a race bike, the rear tire comes much closer to the seat tube.

That's a real nice bike, BTW!

EDIT: Ignore!!! Next time I'll actually read the thread before replying!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I really like that color.

Plus, I fixed this for you...

"(For anyone who's counting, I'm down to* four* bikes! )"

Glad to see the replacement come out so nice. Did you ever hear a word about the ones that were stolen?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JP said:


> I really like that color.
> 
> Plus, I fixed this for you...
> 
> ...


As the young people say, "oh, snap!"

Nope. They're gone, gone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

rcnute said:


> As the young people say, "oh, snap!"
> 
> Nope. They're gone, gone.


Just like having them burn up in a fire...............

(still waiting for that [email protected] insurance company)


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

The LHT is a 27lb bike that rides like a 17lb bike. Needless to say, I stimulated the crap out of the economy last weekend.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

BentChainring said:


> The LHT is a 27lb bike that rides like a 17lb bike. Needless to say, I stimulated the crap out of the economy last weekend.


where's the pix? did you buy a complete bike or frame? let's see it set up for your trip!


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

gutfiddle said:


> where's the pix? did you buy a complete bike or frame? let's see it set up for your trip!


Patience Daniel-Son... Patience...


----------

